# Semen Liquefaction



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Peter

I posted this question earlier & Tony suggested that you may be able to help as you're also an anddrologist.

What can you tell me about semen liquefaction? We've just heard that DH's semen isn't liquefying. How much impact does this have on fertility? Is there anything we can do to help it? He's had 2 separate tests about 6 weeks apart, both of which showed that his semen isn't liquefying.

I've tried to find out more about this, but there doesn't seem to be much information on the internet about it....

Any advice gratefully received 

Susie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

soozzee said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I posted this question earlier & Tony suggested that you may be able to help as you're also an anddrologist.
> 
> ...


----------

